# [PCW-S] SANS Institute: Angestellte sollten mit Phishing-Mails getestet werden



## Newsfeed (15 November 2006)

Allen Sicherungsmaßnahmen durch Software-Lösungen zum Trotz sind Anwender immer noch das größte Sicherheitsrisiko für Unternehmen und andere Einrichtungen. Das SANS Institute rät Unternehmen nun, Angestellte mit gezielten Phishing-Angriffen auf die Probe zu stellen, um Schwachstellen ausmachen zu können.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (15 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-S] SANS Institute: Angestellte sollten mit Phishing-Mails getestet werden*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Allen Sicherungsmaßnahmen durch Software-Lösungen zum Trotz sind Anwender immer noch das größte Sicherheitsrisiko für Unternehmen und andere Einrichtungen. Das SANS Institute rät Unternehmen nun, Angestellte mit gezielten Phishing-Angriffen auf die Probe zu stellen, um Schwachstellen ausmachen zu können.
> 
> Weiterlesen...


Die spinnen doch.
Jeder spammen und phishen wir alle gleich selbst...


----------

